# 1993 R32 Skyline GTR Price in US?



## Spychalski (May 14, 2013)

I'm new to the forum, guys. How much would 1993 R32 GTR go for in the US? It's fully legalized and is pushing 435 HP. It has 72,000 KM on it.


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

It's kind of a tough question because there are limited numbers of them in the US (legalized) and it is practically impossible to say what a car is worth based solely on the year/make/model. Overall condition of the car is a key concern (previous accident damage, needed repairs, wear and tear, body/paint condition, etc.). One in average condition can run somewhere in the $15000-20000 range, where one in really nice shape can run $25000 up to whatever anyone is willing to pay.


----------



## EDTHEMANJP (Nov 22, 2006)

The next thing what do you mean by fully legalized, people have completely bastardized the legal meaning?

Legal = Coleman Sachs at NHTSA has the vehicles vin number on register and the vehicle has a bond release.

Plates on the car from any state without the above means it's state registered.


----------



## darwinwhite15 (Nov 8, 2013)

The Nissan GT-R is a sports car produced by Nissan released in Japan on December 6, 2007, Canada and the United States on July 7, 2008, and the rest of the world in March 2009.

==============
check the real deal


----------

